# WRUW August 2020 / ЧВСН август 2020 г.



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Let's start the month with a Poljot:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

As I wrote in the July thread, still wearing the "Apocalypse Now" - as I now call it - 'naked' 420 - you can see it's in the Vietnam jungle (or in front of an exotic house plant):


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Bronzo again. It's weird how I used to be worried the 67's might wear too large. Not even a passing thought about that anymore.


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Not a Russian watch today.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Yesterday evening


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Heat warning again today. I am walking my dog before it gets really hot


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

CndRkMt said:


> Heat warning again today. I am walking my dog before it gets really hot


we just had 10 minutes of light rain in Airdrie, and it's cooled down a bit but supposed to be around 30 by supper time.
Enjoy the long weekend


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Chaika Quarz today


----------



## stevoe (Apr 30, 2014)

This one today...










Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar for a lazy Sunday


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

The no date version of the previous Compressor project incarnation.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

090









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

joecool said:


> View attachment 15377377
> View attachment 15377378


Glad you are back 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

stevarad said:


> Glad you are back
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Good to be back mate! 😎


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Todays wrist attire, after faffing about with a seized sump plug and getting covered in oil....something shiny


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Back to work(ing from home)  I chose a 24h watch as time will seem so long again...



Below my last watch photo from vacation time


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Russian bronze Nautilus


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Molnija:

Some additional information here: Wrist Molnija


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Amphibian SE in the wild. It survived full day of kayaking and a couple of swims without any damages


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

My fav Amphibia


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Can't decide about strap...
Which one..


























































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Thought the Ratnik would be a fitting choice for working out at Fort Bragg


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Vostok 120 case
GRU Bat logo dial
2414a movement 
Thin caseback 
On a rubber strap


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Bars reopened here for the first time today after ~5 months of lockdown. Was happily sipping a White Russian when I realised I was wearing a highly drink-appropriate watch!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Kgb






























Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Indulging the 24hr watch aspect of my collection today with a non-Russian/Soviet.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Just arrived! 
Slava medical from the 1980s










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Yesterday Elektronika 5
Today Poljot Strela.
















Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin with Poljot movement:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*2209*


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

My nicely aged Rising Sun (or Rising Star, whichever is correct):


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> My nicely aged Rising Sun (or Rising Star, whichever is correct):
> 
> View attachment 15380606
> 
> ...


Technically, _both_ are correct - the sun's a star


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Today's wear (combination of the summer strap, and because it's summer fun).


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## do_checkdate (Sep 8, 2016)

AaParker said:


> Let's start the month with a Poljot:
> 
> View attachment 15375234


Gorgeous! My wife got me one of those for our first wedding anniversary, vintage of course... 








I've been wearing a Seiko Samurai a lot lately but this lovely watch has to get some wrist time.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

I am wearing my Amphibeerkie today


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

I still with this










Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

the green/blue neptune , while performing accuracy tests on the 'new used' watches I've bought lately (7 Poljots, 4 Pobeda/Zim, 3 Vostok, 3 Raketas.








PS. And I forgot! One Slava.


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

Raketa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Finally, after 3 years of struggles I figured out how to wear NVCh-30. I made a slip through of NATO 007 and voila...


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

I wasn't too sure of dial colour of this one at first, as it is a bit of a change from the more subdued dial colours on my other watches, but it is growing on me.

This watch always seems to look better in photos for some reason, but by no means does it look too bad "in the flesh" either.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Becoming a regular thing with this one...


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

In the evening


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

haha said:


> View attachment 15382283


Wow, that's a beauty. And with the Cyrillic dial too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

Neptune!


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Still with the Slava Medical with a new strap
Cheers









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

The Bronze Beast on the new cheap chinese replacement strap (cause I didn't want to cut an in-between hole in the original to make it more fitting to me) - it sure is a task hauling it around. Btw, the strap is okay, but you can see where the money (didn't) go - the ends for the lugs are thin and come out exposed from under the case.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Neptune SE









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

It took a while, but I finally have my first Raketa 24 hours (not the one I would have chosen, but when there's an opportunity...)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

On my way to Bretagne via the old volcanic mountains of Auvergne . Dont ask 🙈


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Can't get enough of this Amphibia


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Scuba Dude


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> On my way to Bretagne via the old volcanic mountains of Auvergne . Dont ask ?
> 
> View attachment 15384632
> 
> View attachment 15384634


On my way to Bretagne via the old volcanic mountains  *mounts* of Auvergne .?

Dont ask ?
What happened to your watch ???


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

My Vostok 2809 Precision Class. I just got a new proper sized 17 mm strap for it. This is my favorite dial for the 2809. It's nothing flashy, with a chrome-plated case, and I think its crown is incorrect, but I've really taken a shine to this watch.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Cлава Пятница


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

+ 600/800 meters altitude & elevation > 20% = it is a mountain ?

the watch is doing fine, going from the UK to Bretagne via Auvergne is an other story ?


haha said:


> On my way to Bretagne via the old volcanic mountains  *mounts* of Auvergne .?
> 
> Dont ask ?
> What happened to your watch ???


anyway ... same again today










The watch is Russian, but, no doubt ... we are in France ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

And the watch looks even cooler with the Marine Nationale strap 👍


Victorv said:


> Can't get enough of this Amphibia


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Edited. Sorry, wrong thread...


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Greenwatch said:


> View attachment 15385352


Wow. Nice!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

What do you guys think about this combo:



















The strap just came in today - I wanted to try something different, not too convinced with the end result to be honest.

Edit: one more photo


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Not sure what this is really, I believe it's a Poljot. It was a gift from my mother in law who knew I like Russian watches. It may be new production, NOS, or some kind of franken. It looked new when I opened it, had static protectors on crystal and caseback. And it runs great, very accurate.

Anyway, it's pretty small for my wrists, and it's a flieger type b style, so small is especially bad... But yet, I just really like it and wear it quite a bit. Not sure why but it kind of speaks to me. Probably my second most worn russian lately, after my daily driver Amphibia.

Any idea what it is?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> What do you guys think about this combo:
> 
> View attachment 15386162
> 
> ...


Color wise I like it. I would only want the strap to be smooth.


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> What do you guys think about this combo:
> The strap just came in today - I wanted to try something different, not too convinced with the end result to be honest.


That's an interesting dial. I think the dial vertical stripes are more gold or yellow. and the band tints another way. I agree on smooth though or maybe silver mesh and match case.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

pump 19 said:


> That's an interesting dial. I think the dial vertical stripes are more gold or yellow. and the band tints another way. I agree on smooth though or maybe silver mesh and match case.


yeah I think you're right about a mesh strap



















Fortunately had a 18mm mesh at hand


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> yeah I think you're right about a mesh strap
> Fortunately had a 18mm mesh at hand


Looks good. I think a finer mesh would work too. More toward Milanese.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

pump 19 said:


> Looks good. I think a finer mesh would work too. More toward Milanese.


thanks for the tip, I have one ordered (for another watch), we'll see how it looks when it arrives

stilled pissed off that my experiment with a suede strap didn't work out though


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Any idea what it is?


Probably a vintage Poljot or Sportivnie with custom Vostok-style hands and a new inkjet-printed fantasy dial Luftwaffe Type-B B-uhr markings with various embelishments.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> Cлава Пятница
> 
> View attachment 15385243


*WOW !* O_O

A new Televisor&#8230; so, How are these 'new'







? ?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

This old beauty 
















Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Scuba Dude on snorkelling duty today:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Reno said:


> *WOW !* O_O
> A new Televisor&#8230; so, How are these 'new'
> 
> 
> ...


I did a short review here: Slava TV Reissue pics and thoughts


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> I did a short review here: Slava TV Reissue pics and thoughts


Excellent ! 👍

I'm going to read it right now 🏃🏻


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin:


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

This is becoming my watch of choice during the UK heatwave.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great Weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

What could this be reflected in the crystal? ￼









A Rose by any other name 😀


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Today I'm wearing a very special watch.
A Wostok (USSR) from circa 1980.










I've cleaned and oiled it (again) today, and it was a bit of mess.
This watch belonged to my grandfather.
He used to wear it ever since I remember, all the same for over 30 years.

Here it is on his wrist some 30 years ago...










Some time ago (like 1-2 years or so), I had to replace the case, that worn off completely.
The dial and movement is the original one.

It is worn and has much corrosion, as my grandfather never really cared for such goods (I remember seeing it's crystal clouded with moisture).
To tell the truth, I'm amazed how much this Soviet movement and dial could take!

Some time ago (like 1-2 years or so), I had to replace the case, that worn off completely.
The dial and movement is the original one.










My grandfather passed away last week...
Of course, I had to get hold of his watch, left on his table, as it is a beautiful family heritage... you'd never see him without it, so definitely a thing well worth saving from being lost and forgotten.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Chascomm said:


> Probably a vintage Poljot or Sportivnie with custom Vostok-style hands and a new inkjet-printed fantasy dial Luftwaffe Type-B B-uhr markings with various embelishments.


Thanks! That's about what I figured.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

pmwas said:


> Today I'm wearing a very special watch.
> A Wostok (USSR) from circa 1980.
> 
> View attachment 15387743
> ...


So beautiful and so sad post.
I am so sorry for your grampa, I hope he had good and long life.
Keep that watch safe.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Sturmanskie Gagarin 3133 today






























*


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pmwas said:


> Today I'm wearing a very special watch.
> A Wostok (USSR) from circa 1980.
> 
> View attachment 15387743
> ...





pmwas said:


> Today I'm wearing a very special watch.
> A Wostok (USSR) from circa 1980.
> 
> View attachment 15387743
> ...


The loss of a loved family member is a painful situation that we all must bear, but as you have pointed out, an inherited item such as the watch you have is a constant reminder of that bond. 
So every time you wear it the fondness you had for that loved one is reminded to you.... This is the way it should be... Until one of your own loved ones starts wearing for a similar reason...... Not for a while yet though eh!


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Another 3133 on Sunday


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Reunited with my favourite Vostok fro daily wear:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Russia:


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok Retro 2415


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ginger has chosen my Vostok 24hr today
Now she's on the alert, looking for skunks, she found one two nights ago, and we're still paying the price. 
"Free to a good home one Red Healer only stinks like skunk a little bit", ya Ok she still stinks a lot


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Wearing the Copernicus a bit - which is not often. Not that I don't like the watch, on the contrary, I like it too much so it sits safely in the box most of the time.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Father of five said:


> Ginger has chosen my Vostok 24hr today
> Now she's on the alert, looking for skunks, she found one two nights ago, and we're still paying the price.
> "Free to a good home one Red Healer only stinks like skunk a little bit", ya Ok she still stinks a lot
> 
> View attachment 15389070


I'll have her. I don't smell so great myself...


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Nothing fancy, daily driver Amphibia 090 on a nato. Couple years old, bought from Meranom. Reverser died sometime not long after the 1 year warranty was up. Discovered this when I opened it to regulate it. So I wind it every now and then. At best it's a minute or so off per day, at worst about 5, easily my least accurate russian. This is my only post-soviet movement, not super impressed so far. But it's a beater and it gets the job done. Have kicked around swapping in a Soviet era mechanical winding movement.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Not Russians, but also positive)


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

For work today


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SIGNAL*


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Восток


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish you all a fantastic week, keep on sweating! 
Best regards Dondo.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

2 in a row


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Corsar (Luch export):


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Back from vacation, still working from home (well, not my home). It's getting à bit boring, but still has positives:


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Cat Is unimpressed.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Triplete :-D


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Cat Is unimpressed.
> 
> View attachment 15390635


Which is the exact definition of a cat.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a good week.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Back after 2 days of boating/ kayaking. My Komandirskie/ Amphibian mutt did just fine


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Got my first Ratnik in the mail today. It took an amazing 15 days to get from Russia to my wrist in NY! A brown 6E4-1, with functional bezel, including box and papers. Thanks to @joecool for all the valuable links and info.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

willjackson said:


> Got my first Ratnik in the mail today.


have you already been through here?









Vostok Design 6Э4-1 Ratnik Civile - 2616 - russian-watches.it


Approfitto della presentazione di questo orologio per fare un po’ di storia che mi servirà anche per i due successivi, l’orologio di oggi è un Vostok Design della serie “Ratnik” Ma prima di parlare di lui la prendo larga, userò questo articolo come riferimento anche quando presenterò la versione...




russian-watches.it













Vostok Design 6Э4-1 Ratnik WUS F10 Project Watch 2016 - 2616 - russian-watches.it


L’orologio del quale parlo in questo articolo fa parte della serie Ratnik (ратник, guerriero) di segnata da Vostok Design ed è una versione fatta per WUS nel 2016. Il modello è lo stesso che è stato fornito all’esercito russo nel 2015 per la fanteria e si chiama 6Э4-1, il quadrante è stato...




russian-watches.it













Vostok Design 6Э4-2 Ratnik Marina Navy - 2616 - russian-watches.it


L’orologio oggetto di questo articolo è un Vostok Design Ratnik (ратник, guerriero) Ho già parlato di questa serie e raccontato la storia della sua genesi presentando la versione civile qua, questa invece è quella fornita all’esercito russo, per la precisione la versione per la marina che si...




russian-watches.it





;-)


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good afternoon my friends, today with Valentina.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..










Billy super duper


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Put a new slightly narrower bezel on her and I have to say I like it a lot. Shows off the curves of the case a little better


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Dead end track


----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Checking out the goofy 'grill' bezel that came in recently... Actually looks kinda cool:


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Checking out the goofy 'grill' bezel that came in recently... Actually looks kinda cool:
> 
> View attachment 15392500












another one before bed...


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Today my Poljot 3133


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Thought these light reflections and distortions looked neat. Love this watch


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Day two with my Ratnik. I am really enjoying the 9oclock crown. When I'm doing handstands for the ladies, I no longer get that ache when the crown on my Amphibian digs into the back of my hand . Thanks Vostok!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Radio Room*


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

My Vostok Precision 2809 finally arrived today after a 5 month wait! I believe this is the earliest style dial for the VP. This example is from about 1961 and is really cherry. There is the expected patina, and I have every reason to believe that it's all original. This is one of those watches that must be seen with one's own eyes to appreciate. The seller squeezed an 18 mm strap on it, but I've just ordered a proper 17 mm strap for it.

In its day, this would have been a top-of-the-line timepiece for a Soviet citizen.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This Vostok 2209 also just came today. Showing a fair amount of patina, but I quite like the style of the numerals and the dauphine hands.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Reno said:


> *Radio Room*


Your photos are pure art. I always enjoy in them.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

stevarad said:


> Your photos are pure art. I always enjoy in them.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you so much pal ☺


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15393315
> 
> 
> My Vostok Precision 2809 finally arrived today after a 5 month wait! I believe this is the earliest style dial for the VP. This example is from about 1961 and is really cherry. There is the expected patina, and I have every reason to believe that it's all original. This is one of those watches that must be seen with one's own eyes to appreciate. The seller squeezed an 18 mm strap on it, but I've just ordered a proper 17 mm strap for it.
> ...


I once saw this one a while ago on the forum and I said then, I'll say it again, I love the dial on this, it looks so diabolical, lovecraftian with the sharp pointy tips and curves like from a bat-wing or a spider net or something...


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> I once saw this one a while ago on the forum and I said then, I'll say it again, I love the dial on this, it looks so diabolical, lovecraftian with the sharp pointy tips and curves like from a bat-wing or a spider bet or something...


I agree 100% It's cool in a sinister way, and a completely original design. Some of the soviet era dial designs were completely original, while others, while not being copies, were inspired by Swiss brands like Zenith.
Case in point:








Zenith cal. 120 Sporto vs. Vostok 2809


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

This old Vostok that was running very fast, and I thought it needed serious repairs - suddenly, all by itself, started working normally, keeping very good time, and with that got the privilege to accompany me on my night shift:










Of course, it still needs good polishing.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

falika said:


> Today's wear (combination of the summer strap, and because it's summer fun).
> View attachment 15381090


What strap is that? looks nice


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71951775


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

OrangeOrange said:


> What strap is that? looks nice


Checker Melange Perlon strap from Crown & Buckle








Checker Melange Perlon


Braided nylon watch straps originated several decades ago [authentic vintage ones are very cool], and came of age in the era of rubber "tropic" straps, which share a similar vibe. They are commonly referred to as "perlon straps" in the watch world, since




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Not diving but still some light water play ... tubing the Chattahoochee River


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-86*


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vesna:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Again with Valentina









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Just arrived.









Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

abdullahnr said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just ordered 😊


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

haha said:


> Just ordered


Hope you get it soon, it really is stunning.

Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

abdullahnr said:


> Hope you get it soon, it really is stunning.
> 
> Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm really looking forward to it, but i'm afraid it's going to take a month at least.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

abdullahnr said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, congrats,

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great Friday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-35* on white&cyan nylon strap


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Two watches today: I just received the straps and couldn't wait to put them on.



I've had the RRO for three years now... without a strap. And I think a somewhat recent discussion here concluded my Zvezda dial is probably a fake.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

DJW GB said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I've got something similar today on as well:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## Lindstrom (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Settled in on a Vostok black leather strap for this one... I'm not opposed to the metal bracelet it came on once I get a clasp extender for it. But this will work for now


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Suits the strap tbh


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


>


WHat is that?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> WHat is that?


Porthkidney Beach.

And on the outside chance you meant the watch, it's a Vostok Compressor 800B28:








Vostok Watch Compressor 800B28


Vostok Watch Russian Compressor 800B28 can be purchased at official retailer of Vostok Watch-Makers Inc




meranom.com





It was a forum project watch from a few years ago.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Evidence of extraterrestrial visitors? ?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

FrankDerek said:


> View attachment 15396835


I love these, I have one ordered, plan to 'improve' (mod) it when it comes, I'll probably **** it up.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Steak and Slava at 8.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

willjackson said:


> Steak and Slava at 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like baloney and liver 😂
Nice pic though...and beautiful Craba


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Failed post


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

tokareva said:


> Evidence of extraterrestrial visitors? 👽
> 
> View attachment 15397846
> View attachment 15397848


Won't say what my initial thoughts were!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Won't say what my initial thoughts were!


I suspect that were thinking the same thing... Pillsbury doughboy's hat...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

> Tokareva, post: 52241938, member: 938642"]
> I suspect that were thinking the same thing... Pillsbury doughboy's hat...
> View attachment 15398372


Close


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*BIG 0*


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Went out into the hills around my city (Perth, Western Australia) in search of a plant and I found it. This is _drosera gladuligera_, a carnivorous plant with a unique motile adhesive trap mechanism. When prey activates one of the exterior tentacles, it rapidly snaps forward, catapulting the prey into the centre leaf which is coated in mucilage from which the prey can't escape. I tried to take a video but it needs a high speed camera to really do it justice (there are a bunch on Youtube if you're interested). Australia is home to 1/3 of all carnivorous plant species that have been discovered, and south west Australia is particularly rich in them.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

hello from kimandirskie and you know the rest of gang 























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

The Covid-19 spree accelerating again in France. Guess why...


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

NOTSHARP said:


> Steve.


Very nice, is that a brass Vostok? Where does that dial come from, never seen it before?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, it's not quite on the wrist but maybe it can be fine anyway


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Had to get back to civilization before being able to post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

OCSleeper said:


>


Where is this beautiful place?


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> WHat is that?


It's sharp. Are those still available?


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

tokareva said:


> Where is this beautiful place?


Colchuck Lake near Leavenworth, Washington state. It was an 8.8 mile round trip strenuous hike after the 3.5 hour drive to the trailhead from home. Loooooong day! More beautiful pics to follow starting next weekend as the wife and I are taking a cross country round trip over a 2.5 week stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

OCSleeper said:


> Colchuck Lake near Leavenworth, Washington state.


I was pretty sure it was Washington state, it seems like everything there is beautiful.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

OCSleeper said:


> Had to get back to civilization before being able to post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watch and amaizig place 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a nice Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*alarm* for me ?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> Very nice, is that a brass Vostok? Where does that dial come from, never seen it before?


The dial is one of these:



The case is a 420, copper plated, with a bronze bezel.

Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

...






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

NOTSHARP said:


> The dial is one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


electrolysis - now that is next level modding, gonna have to try that some day 

and the dial came dark like that or did you have to do something to it, cause this one in your picture is white?

and where did you get a bronze bezel like that - I know there's steel ones you can buy, but bronze?

btw, how hard is it to remove the lettering from the dial ("Волна", "22 Камна")?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Reno said:


> *alarm* for me ?


Great Poljot, wanna trade some 3133's for that?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Some fresh lemon to brighten the bronze, a vanilla-scented black rubber strap...wait a minute, this smells better than I do now....


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Just happened to have this new friend arrive earlier this week after a month and a half of transit...










NOTSHARP said:


> The dial is one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Some fresh lemon to brighten the bronze, a vanilla-scented black rubber strap...wait a minute, this smells better than I do now....
> 
> View attachment 15400763


Let's be honest, it always did


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

stevarad said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


👍

I must say, these "new" Amfibia are really cool 😎


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

2209 forever


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Fresh from the mailbox this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Komandirskie bus.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> electrolysis - now that is next level modding, gonna have to try that some day
> 
> and the dial came dark like that or did you have to do something to it, cause this one in your picture is white?
> 
> ...


I painted the dial, and removed the paint where required.
The lettering is only paint. 
Bronze bezel from MattBrace.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ligavesh said:


> Great Poljot, wanna trade some 3133's for that?


Thanks Ligavesh 😊

Not that I wouldn't like a 3133 in my collection (which is sorely lacking), but I'm not prepared to part with this Poljot 😉

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Monday, Monday! Have fun this week! Dondo


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This one started life as a Komandirskie K-65 (650.539) but I put it into an 020 case with an upgraded bracelet and upgraded crown. First I tried a ceramic coke GMT bezel, but the shininess of the ceramic was visually overpowering the dial. I switched to this aluminum coke bezel and I think it has found its home. The only other thing I'm thinking of changing is the sub seconds hand. I think a silver seconds hand will be more legible and will look better.

I quite like the balance of brushed vs. polished surfaces.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Back to work after a week-end on the sea-side. Switching the stunt double for the real RRO.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Luch:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

still this one..























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

stevarad said:


> still this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the dial blue or black? In some photos looks one, others it looks the other.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Why, why, why not a 2209 ?? 😭


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Is the dial blue or black? In some photos looks one, others it looks the other.


It's blue, I have the same one (albeit with a crack in the glass after a knock).



NOTSHARP said:


> I painted the dial, and removed the paint where required.
> The lettering is only paint.
> Bronze bezel from MattBrace.
> 
> Steve.


Like I said, next level modding, raises the bar


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wore this yesterday. One of the very first of the 1st generation Sturmanskie that appeared around the same time as the first океан. A huge thank you to Matt Brace for servicing and restoring it for me. 









And that put me in the mood for something special for today.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Is the dial blue or black? In some photos looks one, others it looks the other.


Here's mine - under indoor lighting the dial looks black...










...but in bright sunlight:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Kosmos Chronograph 6S21-4765393


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

Chillin and grillin


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Komandirskie 3133


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

New arrival


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Kopernik: certified by Russian engineers for the extreme stresses of petting the cat.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Big fan of this one. But I did have a little trouble setting the date this morning...


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Dear Komrades, Tuesday, sunshine, in the office with my GMT! Dondo


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

marctibu said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that bezel work? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Alfajuj said:


> How does that bezel work? I can't figure it out.


It's the maximum driving depth you can be at for the given duration without needing to decompress. So, as deep as 57 meters for only 5 minutes, or 18 meters for a whole 60 minutes. However, these values are slightly less safe than modern guidelines.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Arizone said:


> It's the maximum driving depth you can be at for the given duration without needing to decompress.


I think if you're driving anything other than a submarine at that depth you have bigger problems than needing to decompress. 😂

Sorry Arizone, I had to do that. 😁


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Is the dial blue or black? In some photos looks one, others it looks the other.


blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Raketa Perpetual









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Neptune Blue


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great Wednesday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

10 likes!!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone expirence problems with "quote" function in tapatalk app?

There is no display of initial post when I am using "quote" to respond on posts...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

my Blue Neptune lives in Bretagne ....
Back in London, I am now reunited with the "Vintage Soviet Brigade"


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Wednesday and again a GMT! Best regards Dondo.


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Feels like it's going to be a long day.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

After I acquired this Ratnik watch I started doing some research about it and learned about this multi tool that is also issued as part of the Ratnik kit. I fell in love with this tool as soon as I saw it and had to order one for myself. I carry it in my front pocket, this thing is a beast and extremely well made. My Leatherman multi tool has since been put in the knife drawer... But since the tool is part of the Ratnik kit I thought a picture of them together would be fitting.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Alfajuj said:


> How does that bezel work? I can't figure it out.





Arizone said:


> It's the maximum driving depth you can be at for the given duration without needing to decompress. So, as deep as 57 meters for only 5 minutes, or 18 meters for a whole 60 minutes. However, these values are slightly less safe than modern guidelines.


Right,, thx.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice watch & tool-knife combo... but bloody Vodka drinking Russian philistines !! not a cork screen for a nice bottle of red in sight ?



Bsw_sc said:


> After I acquired this Ratnik watch I started doing some research about it and learned about this multi tool that is also issued as part of the Ratnik kit. I fell in love with this tool as soon as I saw it and had to order one for myself. I carry it in my front pocket, this thing is a beast and extremely well made. My Leatherman multi tool has since been put in the knife drawer... But since the tool is part of the Ratnik kit I thought a picture of them together would be fitting.
> 
> View attachment 15405302


my 2 Ratnik (WUS project + Navy) with a proper French military tool From the 50's that carries the all essential & vital cork screw ?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Russia:


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

stevarad said:


> Anyone expirence problems with "quote" function in tapatalk app?
> 
> There is no display of initial post when I am using "quote" to respond on posts...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


If you click on "Quote", then go to the 'reply' box, there's a '1' in a box under it, click on the box, that then brings up the quote (if you want to 'multi-quote', you'll have the number of quotes shown, rather than '1') then click on 'insert quote'


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Keeping things simple with my Classica.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I finally got a picture of my Elektronika. Ordered in late May to scratch the itch until the WUS version is complete, arrived last Thursday. The only downside is the water resistance, and the steel case version will have that fixed. 

At some point, I'll have to do the 10-day accuracy check and use the built-in button operated rate adjustment.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

26690 today.

Yes, it is still Tuesday in my world. I pulled this from its box, discovered that the date was randomly right on while the day was a day short, and didn't have the heart.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I think it's for desktiop version, what you wrote.

In mobile tapatalk app there is just one "quote" button, nothing more. And until yesterday (unleast for me), there was display of initial message, but not any more...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

stevarad said:


> I think it's for desktiop version, what you wrote.
> 
> In mobile tapatalk app there is just one "quote" button, nothing more. And until yesterday (unleast for me), there was display of initial message, but not any more...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I'm on my phone (android), and it's still the same?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I'm on my phone (android), and it's still the same?


Now it looks ok. I hope it was just temporarely bug.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

I am wearing my Canadian watch today


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

White Buran 3133 today.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

670, today.



Steve.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

420SE showing off its sunburst dial.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

NOTSHARP said:


> 670, today.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


This is fantastic!


----------



## RAJJP (Jul 22, 2020)

Is this the place to spam my Russian watch photo's?

I've seen people recoil in horror seeing this watch ... they where wearing a Omega speedy however. I have given this beauty a brand spanking new fresh black leather NATO. I think I like it.



















Still debating with myself if I should brush the case or not.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Ahoy!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Danilao said:


> Ahoy!
> 
> View attachment 15407113


nice, never seen this model before


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Vostok GMT Batman 
I think this is becoming one of Ginger's favourite picks for me


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

AaParker said:


> Raketa:
> 
> View attachment 15407173


This is really one of my favorite vintage Raketas. The dial texture pops nicely.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Finally, despite the damaged crystal, I am delighted with my Soviet Raketa Big Zero "Made in France".










(Those Frenchies, assembled in the Slava factory in Besançon, are marked "Механизм СССР" with a slightly different case & back plate and powered by a 2609 movement but marked R instead of the HA on its pure Soviet siblings).


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Black Slava Monster. I barely know what month it is these days; day and date are entirely optional.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Finally, despite the damaged crystal, I am delighted with my Soviet Raketa Big Zero "Made in France".
> 
> View attachment 15407909
> 
> ...


Excellent, no, wait, fameux ? Or still excellent? Congratulations on a nice find! ?


----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## JC.Auck (May 9, 2019)

Big Zero is always a joy to wear:



JC


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Trying out this velcro strap with my Scuba -not the best looker, but definitely one of the most comfortable straps - if not _the_ most comfortable.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Ligavesh said:


> nice, never seen this model before


It was made in 2007, you can find some catalogs here: Cataloghi Vostok Europe 2007-2012 - cccp-forum.it.

I am riding a dolphin today


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy Friday my friends.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot on its new strap .


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

First day in the office for half a year.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

The day will come when I shall choose something conservative, with classic mid-century proportions and a 16mm lug width.

Today is not that day.









Lots of reflected trees in the photo, btw.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Miguel Fazendas (Feb 4, 2019)

Terribly fond of it...


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Terribly fond of it...


Me too. I'm still looking for one...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

The most ink jet Raketa I own, but on closer examine it looks better. Nice original strap.























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Poljot for the weekend


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Amphibia


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Good morning! As usual raining in my corner of the world but happy with my Poljot 3133 civil on









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

My 2209 Wostok with rocket logo arrived today from Romania! I really wanted a watch with this particular logo. These are not so easy to find. I imagine this logo was to commemorate Yuri Gagarin's first trip into space.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great Saturday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

First test of the new Vostok - digging a tree out


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Once again.... Maybe my favourite watch/bracelet combo so far...... Wear it all the time


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Vostok GMT Batman

is this a good way or a bad way to start your weekend


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Best way.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure how much I like this, so I'm certainly not sure how much you should. But, in the name of horology...

Very late Slava, purchased new (albeit perhaps having sat on a shelf for some time) ca. 2012. The styling is...styling, but there remains a Russian 2427 driving it. I'm wearing it today because I was just gluing the crystal back in, and want to be sure that takes before I go too far. It had fallen out on its own. Because of course it had.










On the other hand, if I look at it from just the right angle, on a moonless, cloudy night with sand being blown in my face, I can almost convince myself I own a Seiko Tuna. Minus the water resistance, of course. Because oh hell no with water.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

RobNJ said:


> Not sure how much I like this, so I'm certainly not sure how much you should. But, in the name of horology...
> 
> Very late Slava, purchased new (albeit perhaps having sat on a shelf for some time) ca. 2012. The styling is...styling, but there remains a Russian 2427 driving it. I'm wearing it today because I was just gluing the crystal back in, and want to be sure that takes before I go too far. It had fallen out on its own. Because of course it had.
> 
> ...


what kind of glue do you use for the glass?


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm just using GS Hypo Cement. There's a crystal gasket which, I'll be honest, I glued to the crystal first, because the crystal seat is only a ledge - there is no pressure fit.

And in an update, I'll be gluing the (non-rotating) bezel back on as well, because that popped off spontaneously when I wound the watch and likewise seems simply to have been glued also. Likewise no snap fit.










If you are taking this as a commentary on late Slava design and quality, you should.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Zarja (portami via!)


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

RobNJ said:


> If you are taking this as a commentary on late Slava design and quality, you should.


I have its twin brother. I think this model falls into the category of "designed to fool." Mine has a crystal that looks like it belongs on a diving bell, that big thick case and the bold and totally non-functional bezel. This, together with a snap back and unsealed crown. Probably about as water resistant as a 1939 Bulova.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Kocmoc









(the date pointer has a pretty cosmic life of its own 😂 ...)


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

RobNJ said:


> I'm just using GS Hypo Cement. There's a crystal gasket which, I'll be honest, I glued to the crystal first, because the crystal seat is only a ledge - there is no pressure fit.
> 
> And in an update, I'll be gluing the (non-rotating) bezel back on as well, because that popped off spontaneously when I wound the watch and likewise seems simply to have been glued also. Likewise no snap fit.
> 
> ...


lol thanks, thankfully I'm not into Slavas a lot, I have only one (with issues lol, for exanple, when setting the time you have to move the minutes hand about half a minute forward - because it starts moving after half a minute ), and I'm waiting on one with a very pretty green dial - both were very cheap.

about the glue again - is that standard procedure (or the standard glue), are there other types of glue that one uses to fit a glas?


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll let others, more knowledgeable, respond in detail. But some crystals will simply pressure fit into a gasket. I was hoping that would be the case here, but nope. I have a UV-curing glue I could also have used on the crystal, if not the bezel, but it's cloudy today and I don't have an indoor UV source.


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Danilao said:


> Zarja (portami via!)
> 
> View attachment 15411177
> 
> View attachment 15411180


Mama mia!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Luch World of Tanks edition. Thinking about Belarus today.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Still enjoying the weekend with my 3133









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper


----------



## stevoe (Apr 30, 2014)

Today as well...


















Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zaria:


----------



## RAJJP (Jul 22, 2020)

RedFroggy said:


> Kocmoc
> 
> View attachment 15411261
> 
> (the date pointer has a pretty cosmic life of its own ? ...)


Nice that's one I'm hunting (well a Russian date pointer that is).


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

Freshly serviced


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

P 7 - My today's Sunday choice, cheers Dondo.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

The same GMT Batman today
But something is different


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good evening.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vostok Europe today


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Route of the Hiawatha mountain bike trail.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Father of five said:


> The same GMT Batman today
> But something is different
> 
> View attachment 15412453


After the Drambuie there are two of them?


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great week.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Nato strap for the Coke Zero today, might need to get into water...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Poljot Strela Chronograph* for me


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Vostok with unofficial dial to start the week.


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

My first 24h dial. Still not sure how do I feel about it.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Still working from home... hiding from my employer


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Vostok GMT Batman again 
And its Monday


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Komandirskie today


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Mostly because of the straps (it being August and a perpetual gusher of humidity) I'm pretty much wearing one or the other of these each day).


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Family of 3133 Poljots on this trip.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Another day with Valentina on my wrist.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good afternoon!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Pulled this KGB Amphibia out of the drawer, last time I put it on it would stop working intermittently. So far today it's been staying running .... who knows. Slapped a knew bezel on it as I poached the last one for another time piece. Hopefully it'll stay running for a bit this time


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

NOS Raketa


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey, that bison's not wearing a watch.

Meanwhile, somewhere near my desk...


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Still haven't replaced the insert...


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

My recently acquired Vostok 2209

It seems to be heavily inspired by a Zenith 120 Sporto. 
See this pic from the internet:


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

My white Sputnik today


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Lucidor (Jul 29, 2009)

Generalskie at the office today.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

poljot buran chronograph






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Reunited after a few days off wrist...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Pinkie today!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> View attachment 15417192


Nice, I've actually got the same, but reversed - golden numerals on a black background.


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

This was taken 2 days ago - I wore my Amphibian (sweat-proof) watch for my mountain trip.










I went to Slavkovsky peak in Slovakia...










Starting off from Stary Smokovec it is almost 1500m up. Very tall, very tiring.

Here it is on an 1899 postcard.










On the begining of the way, I made a rather distressing encounter...










A bear, yes. This young bear crossed my path like 20 meters in front of me, ran into the bushes and started licking it's fur.
It saw me, but did not seem bothered.
A rather scary encounter, but I could not help taking a picture before each of us headed away in one's own direction...


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Twenty, twenty, twenty-four hours to go...


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> Pinkie today!


Have desired one of these for a while. Love the strap, too!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa Big-Z / Round case


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Poljot Aeroflot


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

Just got my Neptune SE Teal after it's long, slow journey.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

RITinker said:


> Just got my Neptune SE Teal after it's long, slow journey.
> 
> View attachment 15418238
> 
> ...


Neptunes have the most comfortable bracelets (among steel ones, that is).


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

RobNJ- I gave it my best shot to get this guy to wear my Poljot today but he wasn't having any part of it. Something about not being his style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Sekonda branded Slava


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

This is a very good looking watch.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Still wearing my Elektronika. In the two weeks since it arrived, I've only swapped it for my 710557 for a weekend camping trip where there would be swimming.

It managed +11 seconds over 14 days so far, so this morning I tried the digital rate trimmer to give it -0.8 sec/day. We'll see how well it does over the next two weeks.

Something quite nice about being able to manually adjust a $23 digital watch for improved accuracy.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

The Start of a new school year. (I'm very sorry.)

Incidentally, I look at this dial design, common on several PChZ "brands" either side of 1962 (also Mayak, Raketa itself, etc.) and I see a flower; I look at the flared and gapped hands, commonly matched with this dial, and maybe just maybe I see flower petals. Is there anything to suggest that this was actually an idea behind the design?


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Plenty of warnings from other hikers about bears being all along the trail, which the wife and I didn't see any, but NO warnings about this guy being in the middle of our path. We had to wait 30 minutes for him to move off the trail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Retro 550930 today


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

GMT Scubadude today


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

3133..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

NOTSHARP said:


> Steve.


I've also got those hands off ebay! Can't figure out in which watch to put them in.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Zissou


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa with a friday Revolutionary twist


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Signal:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Kosmos 6-S21-4765392


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15420990


one day I'm gonna find someone desperate enough selling this on ebay or etsy 🙏


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Tatarstan 50-year commemorative for a casual Friday vibe.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Quick walk in the garden


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Big Zero in the garden









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Luch. Belarusian quality. Made by some very impressive people. Very impressive people! 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

willjackson said:


> Luch. Belarusian quality. Made by some very impressive people. Very impressive people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish Luch would bring back this watch at some point in various colors as limited reissue edition. There might be a lot of folks ready to jump at it.
Perhaps we all should start sending them emails, and this might convince their managers


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

I

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Greenwatch said:


> View attachment 15422299


Nice one !


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Fairly basic & simple unknown Raketa to me today .


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> Fairly basic & simple unknown Raketa to me today .
> 
> View attachment 15422366


Interesting one.
611424 from the 1985 catalog.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Many thanks for the info Comrade Haha !



haha said:


> Interesting one.
> 611424 from the 1985 catalog.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ginger has chosen my 120 GRU
Now she's looking for the neighbours cat


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

090 Amphibia.


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Planning on putting some proper hands on this at some point...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Same arktika, although I finally received my custom strap from Rixstrap in Russia. Very supple leather and the red stitching is perfect against the bezel. Just need a 22mm bronze buckle.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

OCSleeper said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow for photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenwatch said:


> View attachment 15422299


Snap! Glad someone else has one as well


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Cyrillic Poljot 3133 in Deadwood, South Dakota

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

"Wrong" wrist today: this 090 has a hungry crown...


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Chillin' with the green...


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

1967


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

elsoldemayo said:


> 1967
> 
> View attachment 15423780


I'd take this over the bronze edition in a heartbeat! Look at that green dial!


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a nice Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Amphibia 1190 for today
Cheers









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Deadwood ... Waooooo ....such a mythical place !!
You are instantly bringing me back to my childhood readings & dreaming of riding in the sunset with a trusted SA73 on my side ?

Thanks So much for sharing your trip with us 



OCSleeper said:


> Cyrillic Poljot 3133 in Deadwood, South Dakota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW , that graluchat strap looks awesome on your 3133 !


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Buran Alarm




__
gekos


__
Mar 18, 2019


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Twisted Spire.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


>


The next 3133 I hope to add to my collection! Great looking silver dial in Cyrillic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Parkgate said:


> Twisted Spire.
> 
> View attachment 15424419
> View attachment 15424420
> View attachment 15424421


St. Mary's and All Saints by any chance?


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Parkgate said:


> Twisted Spire.
> 
> View attachment 15424419
> View attachment 15424420
> View attachment 15424421


Chesterfield. I had an Aunt that lived there, and stayed with her a couple of times, waaaaay back.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

After yesterday's rain, I have to wear something waterproof?!

Chosen my Vodolaz for Monday-Office day!

Enjoy your week! Best regards from Germany, Dondo!


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Poljot Strela* for this afternoon


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

...


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

...


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

NOTSHARP said:


> Chesterfield. I had an Aunt that lived there, and stayed with her a couple of times, waaaaay back.
> 
> Steve.


It is. Really striking the first time you see it especially if you aren't expecting it.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

OCSleeper said:


> Cyrillic Poljot 3133 in Deadwood, South Dakota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started humming the tune when i saw your post.....


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Made it back to my native state for a visit for a week before turning back west.









Tahquamenon Falls








The waterfall color is a result of the tannins being leached from the cedar swamps into the river.









Hotel view of the Mackinac Bridge which connects Michigan's Upper and Lower peninsulas, approximately 5 miles long. Lake Michigan to the West(left)and Lake Huron to the East(right).










This pic of the bridge was from last summer out of the plane window on a flight from Helsinki to Chicago. I just happened to look out of the window and instantly recognized the land and water formations below.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Vostok 'lightning bolt'


----------



## LVBakel (Dec 29, 2016)

Strela day...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who shared what they were wearing in August. The thread for September is here: WRUW September 2020 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2020 г.


----------

